# Text Messages



## UnsureWife (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there a way to get recovered text messages that were deleted? Or can I get a copy of what the details in the message are from my cellular provider? I have US Cellular. Also, is there a way to get search history from Safari? My husband is being very thorough, and I need to know the truth.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

UnsureWife said:


> Is there a way to get recovered text messages that were deleted? Or can I get a copy of what the details in the message are from my cellular provider? I have US Cellular. Also, is there a way to get search history from Safari? My husband is being very thorough, and I need to know the truth.


There is usually a way to retrieve deleted texts. 

Here is a link to a thread that talks about all kinds of things people can do to get evidence. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html


----------

